# Intel Corporation Unknown device 4229 - iwl3945 [solved]

## bltngshp

After a few hours spread over the past few days I've hit just about the last wall in getting the wireless to work in my new Sony VGN-FZ190

According to Sony it is an Intel ipw3945 abg

According to lspci -v

```
06:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Unknown device 4229 (rev 61)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Unknown device 1100

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 10

        Memory at fa000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]

        Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [d0] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

        Capabilities: [e0] Express Endpoint IRQ 0

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

        Capabilities: [140] Device Serial Number xx-xx-xx-xx-xx-xx-xx-xx
```

I'm currently using 2.6.22-gentoo-r2 and followed the instructions posted by jasn on page 5 of this thread, with the exception that I'm using iwlwifi-1.0.0 instead of iwlwifi-0.0.36 and the rule I added in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules is missing the MAC.

```
SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTRS{type}=="1", NAME="wlan0"
```

If I knew the MAC for the card I would add that to the rule too

modprobe iwl3945 works however

# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start 

```
 * Starting wlan0

 *   Bringing up wlan0

 *     dhcp

 *       network interface wlan0 does not exist

 *       Please verify hardware or kernel module (driver)
```

# cat /proc/net/dev

```
Inter-|   Receive                                                |  Transmit

 face |bytes    packets errs drop fifo frame compressed multicast|bytes    packets errs drop fifo colls carrier compressed

  eth0:   24636     324    0    0    0     0          0         0    41360     228    0    0    0     0       0          0

    lo:       0       0    0    0    0     0          0         0        0       0    0    0    0     0       0          0

 tunl0:       0       0    0    0    0     0          0         0        0       0    0    0    0     0       0          0

  gre0:       0       0    0    0    0     0          0         0        0       0    0    0    0     0       0          0

  sit0:       0       0    0    0    0     0          0         0        0       0    0    0    0     0       0          0

```

Can someone point me in a direction for getting this card detected and using the module?Last edited by bltngshp on Sat Aug 04, 2007 5:09 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## didymos

OK, what's the kernel config for networking and the output of lsmod?  Also, Why are you leaving the MAC out?  If you're going by that thread you should have:

```

ATTRS{address}=="00:00:00:00:00:00"

```

which will match any MAC address.  However, that may be unecessary.  This bit (which you're hiding here for some reason):

```
Device Serial Number xx-xx-xx-xx-xx-xx-xx-xx
```

should have the MAC in it.  It's a little weird though.  Take my Intel e1000, with a serial of e1-b5-30-ff-ff-d4-13-00.

Now the MAC is actually these bits:  e1-b5-30-ff-ff-d4-13-00

reversed and concatenated:  00:13:D4:30:B5:E1

I can't say with certainty that yours follows the same pattern, but it's at least somewhat likely.

----------

## bltngshp

Thank you for the tip on the MAC address. That's information I just plain did not know. 

I've gone ahead and added the 00:00:00:00:00:00 to my udev rules but I am still getting the same message when I try to start net.wlan0

I've also tried defining my MAC based on what I'm seeing with the serial number (as you described: f6:e5:d4:ff:ff:c3:b2:a1 -> a1:b2:c3:d4:e5:f6)

There was no change in my system detecting the wireless card.

And Yes, the physical switch to turn on the wireless card has been in the on position the entire time. I've also tried it in the off position just to be sure I'm not dealing with some Bizarro World Laptop.

```
 # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

iwl3945               157924  0 

mac80211              109828  1 iwl3945

snd_hda_intel         236952  0 
```

```

#

# Device Drivers

## Network device support

#

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

# CONFIG_PHYLIB is not set

#

### Wireless LAN

#

# CONFIG_WLAN_PRE80211 is not set

CONFIG_WLAN_80211=y

# CONFIG_IPW2100 is not set

# CONFIG_IPW2200 is not set

# CONFIG_LIBERTAS is not set

# CONFIG_AIRO is not set

# CONFIG_HERMES is not set

# CONFIG_ATMEL is not set

# CONFIG_PRISM54 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZD1201 is not set

# CONFIG_HOSTAP is not set

#

# Networking

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Wireless

#

CONFIG_CFG80211=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

CONFIG_MAC80211=m

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE80211 is not set

# CONFIG_RFKILL is not set

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

# CONFIG_XFRM_USER is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_SUB_POLICY is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_MIGRATE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_BOOTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_RARP is not set

CONFIG_NET_IPIP=y

CONFIG_NET_IPGRE=y

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE_BROADCAST is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET is not set

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

# CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG is not set

CONFIG_IPV6=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTER_PREF is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_OPTIMISTIC_DAD is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_MIP6 is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_BEET is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_ROUTEOPTIMIZATION is not set

CONFIG_IPV6_SIT=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_MULTIPLE_TABLES is not set

# CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set
```

----------

## bltngshp

Okay... I'm beginning to think they sold me an ipw4965 instead of an ipw3945 (gee Sony, thanks).

I added iwl4965 to my use flags in /etc/make.conf

emerged iwlwifi again

I then modprobe iwl4965.

```
~ # modprobe iwl4965

~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

iwl4965               179812  0 

mac80211              109828  1 iwl4965

snd_hda_intel         236952  0 

~ # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

 * Starting wlan0

 *   Configuring wireless network for wlan0

Warning: Driver for device wlan0 has been compiled with version 22

of Wireless Extension, while this program supports up to version 20.

Some things may be broken...

 *   WEP key is not set for "DadsOffice" - not connecting

 *   WEP key is not set for "foofoo" - not connecting

 *   WEP key is not set for "NoMo" - not connecting

 *   Couldn't associate with any access points on wlan0

 *   Failed to configure wireless for wlan0  
```

I also get the new errors after a reboot and udev is loading iwl4963 automatically on boot

wlan0 is now showing with 'ifconfig -a' and new device named wmaster0 which udev renames to wlan0 on boot.

dmesg is also showing something new:

iwl4965: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN

Update:

I've plugged in a spare Wireless router I have kicking around with the factory defaults set on it and started /etc/net/net.wlan0 which connected, grabbed an ip and I am now able to ping this router wirelessly. I guess I can move on to setting up wpa_supplicant.

Should I worry about the version mismatch error?

From what I can see from a short google search, it just means some driver features will not be available so I'll ignore it as long as I have no issues with wpa_supplicant. Yeah the version Mismatch was from wireless-tools. wpa-supplicant is working to my requirements.

----------

## didymos

Yeah, the mismatch thing won't go away unless you unmask the pre-releases of wireless tools.  They've been in the pre-release state for quite awhile though, and I've been using them without any problems. Anyway, at least you know you're not an idiot but that the people from Sony are.

----------

